# I need a pipe threader



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I found the compact rothenberger used for 1700, but it doesn't come with the larger dies/head.

Wished I had a threader for the last project I did, but didn't have the money, and had to charge the customer for supplier to cut and thread for me.

Now I have the money but I feel like i'm in this weird space where I feel like i'm buying it for this one job, even though the hope is that someday i'll have more new construction and be able to use it again.

Somebody help me pull the trigger. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

rigid 300 you can get used for less than 1700 and plenty around for parts...if you want a stationary threader or a 700 for portable..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What size pipe are you needing to thread? I do well with my Collins 22A Thread-O-Matic. Does up to 2", has two dies heads for threading up to 2". I use the snap-o-matic dies heads. I like the Collins better the Ridgid 300. I leave it in the shop and do prefab with it. Can be moved if needed if I'm doing a lot of threading. I also use the Ridgid 700, never comes off the van. For light threading it is hard to beat. I also have a ton of Ridgid manual threaders. I also have a Ridgid 65R receding threader, I use it a lot on 1.25-2" pipe if I have just a few cuts. The 700 generates too much torque I don't thread with it over 1" much. I prefer the Collins 22a for that or if just a couple cuts the 65R.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> rigid 300 you can get used for less than 1700 and plenty around for parts...if you want a stationary threader or a 700 for portable..


One of the things I really like about the rothenberger is the self oiling die head.

My old boss had a rex sidekick II and that was a really nice feature, although that machine doesn't go any bigger than 1" and I want to be able to thread at least 1-1/4"

Are there any good sites out there for used equipment like this other than ebay?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

put an add in craigslist, I have had good results when looking for stuff in the past...


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Alan, where are you located.
I am mostly retired and still have a terriffic Wheeler Rex 6390.
Used it last week on a nice gas-to-deck BBQ, and pedestal heaters. 
Self-oiling die heads. One head is 1/2"&3/4", the other goes to 2". I have it on a rolling stainless steel cart, so forget shipping.
I am in the S.F. Bay area.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

breplum said:


> Alan, where are you located.
> I am mostly retired and still have a terriffic Wheeler Rex 6390.
> Used it last week on a nice gas-to-deck BBQ, and pedestal heaters.
> Self-oiling die heads. One head is 1/2"&3/4", the other goes to 2". I have it on a rolling stainless steel cart, so forget shipping.
> I am in the S.F. Bay area.


I'm about 8 hours north of you, but I already pulled the trigger on this other machine. It will be here Friday. 

Thanks for the offer! :vs_cool:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What did you end of getting? 

Has anyone ever used the Toledo Tools machines? They are a lot cheaper than name brand, but you probably get what you pay for.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How about auctions?

I found an old worn-out looking Ridgid 535 for $200 at an auction. It took some effort to strip it down and re-build it and re-paint it but I love it. I only put about an additional $250 into it on top of the $200 paid. For less than $500 I have a really good unit. Self-oiling die head too.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is what it looks like after the re-build:

Some of the older members will remember this, I had a whole thread on this with a lot of pictures.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nice find and rebuild....how much does that baby weigh? doesnt look very portable..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nice find and rebuild....how much does that baby weigh? doesnt look very portable..










It's around 300 lbs. or so. It's really heavy. That 's why I made the wooden stand for it with wheels so at least I can move it around the garage. But it's not going out to any jobs, that's for sure.

Side note. I sent some pictures to Ridgid with the serial number and they think that it was manufactured in the early 1970's.

I don't want to de-rail this thread.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Will said:


> What did you end of getting?
> 
> Has anyone ever used the Toledo Tools machines? They are a lot cheaper than name brand, but you probably get what you pay for.



Toledo is name brand, or at least they were. They have been around for like 100 years. I have an old toledo hand threader set.






.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> Toledo is name brand, or at least they were. They have been around for like 100 years. I have an old toledo hand threader set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I'm aware of that, but Toledo Tools must have bought them out or something

https://toledo-tools.com


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> It's around 300 lbs. or so. It's really heavy. That 's why I made the wooden stand for it with wheels so at least I can move it around the garage. But it's not going out to any jobs, that's for sure.
> 
> Side note. I sent some pictures to Ridgid with the serial number and they think that it was manufactured in the early 1970's.
> 
> I don't want to de-rail this thread.



I'll have to post a picture of my Collins 22A. I paid 350 for it, from early 1960s and has made me a ton


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Will said:


> What did you end of getting?


Rothenberger 2se.

Light enough to be portable (84 LBS) and still can thread up to 2" with it. Reading through the manual it looks like the larger sizes have to be "Pre-threaded" which i'm assuming is just a shallow cut followed by a deeper cut. Still nice to have just one smaller machine since i'm working out of my garage for now I don't have the space or the workload for a bigger one.

It was supposed to be here yesterday but I got a notice from UPS that it was delayed due to extreme weather (San Pablo, CA). Yeah right. Extremely nice weather maybe? 


I'll upload pictures if it ever shows up.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Alan said:


> Rothenberger 2se.
> 
> Light enough to be portable (84 LBS) and still can thread up to 2" with it. Reading through the manual it looks like the larger sizes have to be "Pre-threaded" which i'm assuming is just a shallow cut followed by a deeper cut. Still nice to have just one smaller machine since i'm working out of my garage for now I don't have the space or the workload for a bigger one.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Pictures would be good, I've been very interested in that unit for a while, seems like a very good machine


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Will said:


> Awesome. Pictures would be good, I've been very interested in that unit for a while, seems like a very good machine


Only got one so far when I was getting ready to clean the debris out of the tray.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R20qLSc_wG879DFsPidMc7PvFGy-t-a1

At my age it's still easy enough to pick up - not enjoyable, but I can grab it in the middle by the rails and lift with my legs to get it into the truck.

At some point i'd like to get a stand that will allow me to roll it near the back of the truck and then a short lift from the stand onto the tailgate.

For now, this is working well enough.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Only got one so far when I was getting ready to clean the debris out of the tray.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R20qLSc_wG879DFsPidMc7PvFGy-t-a1
> 
> ...


Maybe those potable table saw stand on wheels?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GGavin said:


> Deleted now now...


I got something better for you..post an intro before you get Tangoed...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@GGavin

Like I said your intro is very weak, Do it properly real quick. In the mean time your ad will be taken down.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Maybe those potable table saw stand on wheels?


I was looking at those, but in the folded position they stand vertical and what a helluva mess that would make.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Also the more portable the stand is, the weaker the material it's made of feels.

I'm not sold that one of those portable stands will support machine + pipe weight.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tango said:


> @GGavin
> 
> Like I said your intro is very weak, Do it properly real quick. In the mean time your ad will be taken down.


....and times up, poof! You're gone too..:sorcerer:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> ....and times up, poof! You're gone too..:sorcerer:


 why is it so hard for people supposedly decades in business so unable to put a whole paragraph together about themselves to be part of a brotherhood of like trades people??? then go cry they were picked on for not doing such..I wonder what they do if a customer asks alittle about them before hiring them for a big job in their house?? or they lose the job because they cant speak..lol..
or they are just 1 post blunders because they want to just sell some crap or get 1 question answered and never heard from again..either way no loss on the forum..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why is it so hard for people supposedly decades in business so unable to put a whole paragraph together about themselves to be part of a brotherhood of like trades people??? then go cry they were picked on for not doing such..I wonder what they do if a customer asks alittle about them before hiring them for a big job in their house?? or they lose the job because they cant speak..lol..
> or they are just 1 post blunders because they want to just sell some crap or get 1 question answered and never heard from again..either way no loss on the forum..


Reminds me of my oldest kid. One of his daily tasks in his 21st century skills class is to take 10 minutes before class actually starts and write 5 sentences (a paragraph) about some topic on the board.

I don't know where the laziness comes from (certainly not me) but he will literally either skip the assignment altogether or write things like "I like this quick write." and "This quick write is fun."

To me those are $^@# sentences, but he gets credit for them, so whatever I guess. 

Grown adults on the other hand.... :vs_mad: I guess if you don't have time to write a decent intro, you don't have time to be on this website. :vs_wave:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why is it so hard for people supposedly decades in business so unable to put a whole paragraph together about themselves to be part of a brotherhood of like trades people??? then go cry they were picked on for not doing such..I wonder what they do if a customer asks alittle about them before hiring them for a big job in their house?? or they lose the job because they cant speak..lol..
> or they are just 1 post blunders because they want to just sell some crap or get 1 question answered and never heard from again..either way no loss on the forum..



He did his one line intro just so he could post the ad. As if we are stupid .
I call it lazy, so lazy I bet it reflects their style of business with no parts, always running around not prepared, screwing customers.

It would be foolish to deal with a one time poster. Send him money and you've just been robbed. Too lazy to even put it up on ebay and it's one of those where you ask a question and they don't even answer.

Just like this guy the other day. He had a listing with a best offer. I sent him a generous offer and counter offered the original price. What an idiot to do that and he didn't reply to my message afterward. I still bought it but he's getting a negative review.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> He did his one line intro just so he could post the ad. As if we are stupid .
> I call it lazy, so lazy I bet it reflects their style of business with no parts, always running around not prepared, screwing customers.
> 
> It would be foolish to deal with a one time poster. Send him money and you've just been robbed. Too lazy to even put it up on ebay and it's one of those where you ask a question and they don't even answer.
> ...







Hold your horsies, are you talking about ebay? He may have gotten a deal from ebay for free or discounted list fees on listings with the best offer option. I agree it's frustrating but he may not have wanted to include the best offer option.


What's the link for the listing?








.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Hold your horsies, are you talking about ebay? He may have gotten a deal from ebay for free or discounted list fees on listings with the best offer option. I agree it's frustrating but he may not have wanted to include the best offer option.
> 
> 
> What's the link for the listing?
> ...


Yes ebay, the least he could of done was reply to my message. I really hate those guys who are mute. It's always a gamble if they are hiding something broken.

Since it on global program I'm covered. For the most part.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Alan said:


> Only got one so far when I was getting ready to clean the debris out of the tray.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R20qLSc_wG879DFsPidMc7PvFGy-t-a1
> 
> ...


Where did you get it from? Is it made in Japan? That model Rothenburger is an Asada Beaver 50


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Alan said:


> Only got one so far when I was getting ready to clean the debris out of the tray.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R20qLSc_wG879DFsPidMc7PvFGy-t-a1
> 
> ...













What I like about the Rothenberger threader is that on the die head there is a spring-loaded button that clicks into each pipe size's notch when you want to thread that specific size. My Ridgid machine doesn't have that notch; the operator can cut the threads too deep or too shallow. I would prefer setting my machine to the correct pipe size and just start threading away without having to check the thread depth. I usaully have to make a few test cuts and then check the thread by spinning a coupling onto the threads by hand to check it. 



Nice machine Alan. I hope you get alot of use out of it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> What I like about the Rothenberger threader is that on the die head there is a spring-loaded button that clicks into each pipe size's notch when you want to thread that specific size. My Ridgid machine doesn't have that notch; the operator can cut the threads too deep or too shallow. I would prefer setting my machine to the correct pipe size and just start threading away without having to check the thread depth. I usaully have to make a few test cuts and then check the thread by spinning a coupling onto the threads by hand to check it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice maching Alan. I hope you get alot of use out of it.





Can you still adjust it to cut slightly larger or smaller if you wanted to?


A cross bolt modification for the ridgid one would do the same thing, If I owned one I might try that. We have a brand new one at work, got it a couple months ago. The automatic oiler is nice for steel but I tried threading 2" cpvc on it friday multiple times and it definitely did not work. 







.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Can you still adjust it to cut slightly larger or smaller if you wanted to?


I'm not sure what you mean by larger or smaller.... it's got 2 sets of dies one does 3/4 and 1/2, the other does 1" to 2"

You can easily adjust the length of the threads. I bet there's a depth adjustment as well, but I didn't mess with that part as all of my threads came out just the way they should.

The one thing I sort of wish this rothenberger had was a safety off like the REX machine I used to use. I didn't have any issues with it, because I know to be careful and I guess that's the key, but the rex would shut off if you had the die head too close to the chuck.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> *Can you still adjust it to cut slightly larger or smaller if you wanted to?
> *
> 
> A cross bolt modification for the ridgid one would do the same thing, If I owned one I might try that. We have a brand new one at work, got it a couple months ago. The automatic oiler is nice for steel but I tried threading 2" cpvc on it friday multiple times and it definitely did not work.
> ...












Yes. After I re-built it, I started playing with it and discovered that I cut some threads too deep on 1" black iron pipe. So deep that a 1" coupling bottomed-out and of course was loosey-goosey. So I adjusted the die head but then I was threading {cutting the threads} too shallow and I couldn't even get the coupling to spin onto the pipe. The coupling would not engage onto the pipe's threads. 


My machine works great. I did some gas line for a man the other day. I wanted a galvanized riser for the side of the bldg. but then I ran black counter strike CSST in his attic and dropped into the kitchen. He wants gas {LP} for his stove.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by larger or smaller.... it's got 2 sets of dies one does 3/4 and 1/2, the other does 1" to 2"
> 
> You can easily adjust the length of the threads. I bet there's a depth adjustment as well, but I didn't mess with that part as all of my threads came out just the way they should.
> 
> The one thing I sort of wish this rothenberger had was a safety off like the REX machine I used to use. I didn't have any issues with it, because I know to be careful and I guess that's the key, but the rex would shut off if you had the die head too close to the chuck.





I was talking to tommy about the adjustable range of the die teeth. On the ridgid there are marks and you line up an arrow. His has positive indents making it impossible to set the dies to the wrong diameter meaning you always get the same depth of cut. However, sometimes you may want slightly deeper or shallower threads like if you get a batch of fittings that are slightly off or want to cut special nipples like faucet shanks. Back in the day that adjustability with the ridgid I am sure would have been a great feature. Now a days manufacturing is so precise you don't get that variability in thread size between brands of fittings and can use non-adjustable dies just fine.








.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I was talking to tommy about the adjustable range of the die teeth. On the ridgid there are marks and you line up an arrow. His has positive indents making it impossible to set the dies to the wrong diameter meaning you always get the same depth of cut. However, sometimes you may want slightly deeper or shallower threads like if you get a batch of fittings that are slightly off or want to cut special nipples like faucet shanks. Back in the day that adjustability with the ridgid I am sure would have been a great feature. Now a days manufacturing is so precise you don't get that variability in thread size between brands of fittings and can use non-adjustable dies just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the rothenberger does have the setpoints, but even those are adjustable, they have an allen screw holding them in place, so in theory if you want your 1/2" threads a little shallower you could loosen that screw and move the notch slightly one way or the other.

I'd be afraid that I wouldn't get it back to the right spot if I did that. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

when I change dies when teeth get broken, I take a store bought nipple and press all the dies tight against the threads and then tighten the screws holding the dies together, usually rigid with the groove the dies sit in, they arent adjustable but there is some minute play in them that could effect the depth of the thread..


----------

